# New guy



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

Im very new to the world of predator hunting. At the moment I use doghouse blinds and sit in them at dawn and dusk, calling with a howling locator call, a still rabbit call by primos, and a randy anderson lil dog call. I have been out atleast 4 times and havent even seen one yet. I hunt on a corn field in NH and they come to the edge of the field, howl, and then never talk again. Any tips for a rookie?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the foerum Wolf Fontaine

Quit howling...Most hunters don't know what they are saying to coyotes when they howl...usually it's , "I'm not a coyote at all but if you come over here I'll hurt you".... Wait at least two weeks to go back to that cornfield. Don't use smelly shampoos or colognes or soap...that goes for laundry soap too. Set up so that the wind won't blow your scent to them(if you know where they hang out and can't get closer) Get set up(get comfortable, chamber a round,safety ON, gun on your shooting sticks if you use them) and wait a few minutes then call a rabbit distress for a minute and then SIT STILL for five minutes and look around...turning your eyes then your head slowly...watch for movement.
Take a picture when you get one to post here with the story.


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the foerum Wolf Fontaine
> 
> Quit howling...Most hunters don't know what they are saying to coyotes when they howl...usually it's , "I'm not a coyote at all but if you come over here I'll hurt you".... Wait at least two weeks to go back to that cornfield. Don't use smelly shampoos or colognes or soap...that goes for laundry soap too. Set up so that the wind won't blow your scent to them(if you know where they hang out and can't get closer) Get set up(get comfortable, chamber a round,safety ON, gun on your shooting sticks if you use them) and wait a few minutes then call a rabbit distress for a minute and then SIT STILL for five minutes and look around...turning your eyes then your head slowly...watch for movement.
> Take a picture when you get one to post here with the story.


Get camo and stay out of the blinds as well. Don is right on the money wind wind wind! You will kill one if you are still and odorless.


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

tried out a new stand, sprayed a little fox urine around me, made a few rabbit distress calls and within 10 minutes after calling had a MASSIVE fisher cat at about 100 yards. Took a shot and missed, but felt good to have called one in. 30 minutes later heard the yotes off about 2-300 yards off. They howled and yipped for about 5 minutes then shut up... I sat for about 45 minutes more and never saw or heard them, I did give 2 more sequences of rabbit. Do you think they made me or were just not interested, or what?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are these the same yotes you've been calling but from a different location ? If so they know you and your habits. If they are different yotes(are you sure?) the shot may have given you away. It usually does but not always. Coyotes will most always eat especially a pack of them, and they are very curious. So I'd guess you were made.


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

nope i think its a different pack of yotes. I have a river behind me and they came from the riverbank while the others lives and bed in opposite directions.... i think


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT wolf fontaine !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome Wolf Fontaine, you've come to the right place!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep---"Busted"

Your gonna have to come up with a wayyyy different plan if your gonna pop those dogs. Sounds like their start'in to figure thats a no-no spot. I could be wrong but---I never am.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What about that time that you thought you were wrong Dave......


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

So despite my greatest efforts my dad refuses to accept that the yotes have us found out. His proposed solution is that we put me in a seperate one man blind while him and my bro sit in the old doghouse. I have a map how to I attatch it to my post? Ill mark where the yotes have been sounding from and where my dad wants the new blind... ugh


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you copy and paste it to your post ?


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

i have it saved as a picture...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Click as you would to start a post then click more reply options, then "browse" at the bottom and find your picture ( I don't know where you have it saved) right click will let you choose to "preview" (in case you have more than 1 to choose from) or "select" will put it in the window by the paperclip then click "attach this file" and wait for it to show in the space below then click " add reply"


----------



## Wolf Fontaine (Dec 28, 2011)

got it thanks youngdon


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What about that time that you thought you were wrong Dave......


I thought i was wrong once but I was mistaken


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wolf Fontaine said:


> got it thanks youngdon


I don't know for sure what your wind is but if it blows west t east you are blowing scent right at them from either spot.
Can you get to the trees across the little neck of the field (by where they call from) . Probably not right on the point but close to it...depending on the wind of course. If you do get in there a shotgun with 0000 buck may be a good tool.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I agree with the good advice above, I would be on the opposite side where the bottle neck is as most game cross where cover meets close to cover, that creek bed is a travel corridor for them also, scouting out along that area for sign would be at the top of the list for me then come back in a few days.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Are the blinds always there or are you putting them up when you get there? That would make a lot of noise if you are putting them up when you get there. I agree with everyone else I would try to get to the other side of that bottle neck. I would also ditch the blind idea. IMO


----------

